# Lovely red Scottish "lassie" (1st post)



## Triehard (Jun 7, 2008)

Shot near Loch Ness, not posed, she just sat there reading and i fell in love with that image.
Please tell me what you think about the pic.
I just love C&C's


----------



## dab_20 (Jun 7, 2008)

It's an interesting photo. I like the DOF and the contrast between the blue sky, her red hair, and the green grass. 
The lamp distracts from the main subject, so you might want to clone that out. I did a little cloning myself, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Triehard (Jun 7, 2008)

Thx Dab for your quick respons.
It is'nt cuz i haven't tried it do do it the way you did, but in hindsight(is that a  correct word??) I prefer the version with the lantarn fot a few reasons.
It gives imho a certain balanc in the whole shot and i try not to tamper to much with my pics hihi call me "ols skool".
But hey thx for sharing me your vision.:thumbup:


----------



## Alpha (Jun 7, 2008)

This reminds me of the music video for Supa Dupa Fly by Missy Elliot back in the day.


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG!!... LOVE THAT HAIR!!!... great pic.. I loved how colors contrast each other and are so bright...


----------



## heip (Jun 7, 2008)

Great shot, I agree that the light post adds balance.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 7, 2008)

Great shot, but I'd rather see a photo of Nessie... I know she's in there, she's just camera shy...

The look on her face is interesting.  I don't know what she's thinking with that sort of look.  Overall its a good photo with good balance (keep the light post, imo), and good color.


----------



## Renair (Jun 8, 2008)

Striking image, definitely better without the lamp.  Did you go to the castle on Loch Ness, I know how to say it, just cant spell it!  It was in the film Highlander.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 8, 2008)

i like it because of its simplicity. Hence the version without the lamp is even a bit better IMHO.

Her face is a bit strange though, she looks disgusted or as if in strange thought. Interesting, but not truly lovely.



BTW Renair, the name of the Loch Ness Castle is *Urquhart* Castle.

The Castle which is most shown in the movie Highlander is *Eilean Donan *Castle to my knowledge. The latter is situated at Loch Duich (not far away, but still a different lake).


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh ... and what was her mobile number?


----------



## Triehard (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you very mutch for all the comments.:thumbup:
Haha I had a shot of Nessie full frontal even but deleted it by mistake, so no one believes me now when i tell them :mrgreen:
Alex i forgot to ask het number sadly enough
About the lamp wellllll "de gustibus et coloribus non disputandum est"
But even me it troubled.


----------



## gfxkid (Jun 9, 2008)

this is amazing! I love this picture. Keep it up!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 9, 2008)

With or without the lamp post, this is a great shot!  I love the way the colors work so well together.  The composition is quite good.  Your focus and sharpness is excellent.  Well done!

NJ


----------



## Triehard (Jun 10, 2008)

@ gfxkid & NJman thx for your nice comments.:blushing::blushing:


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 11, 2008)

Love it


----------



## King Mango (Jun 11, 2008)

Now that pops!
Mind sharing the EXIF?


----------



## Triehard (Jun 16, 2008)

Thx aswell DRoberts &  King Mango for your c&c's.
I would be very happy to share the exif with you but I think it got lost somewhere along the road, as I can't find it back anymore...sorry for that :blushing:


----------

